# Massachusetts Crime Prevention Department?



## southy88

So I'm at work today and a gentleman is on his cell phone outside of our property (Back Bay area, Boston). I work security and don’t claim to be LEO. This gentleman has on a black uniform, black dress shoes. The patch on his uni says "Crime Prevention Department" with what appears to be the MA State Seal. He has the MA Lapel Pins, name tag, "DCP" Pins and a silver badge that looks like the standard police badge in MA. The interesting parts about his uniform were the short dress shoes with white socks underneath. His duty belt had an empty baton holder, no firearm. He had a Nextel and his cell phone holders. He also had a radio. He looked like there was no dress standard for whatever department he works for. 

I can’t find anything about "Crime Prevention Department" online or this site. Does anyone have any insight? Is this a cadet program of some sort? Or a Campus PD? I was just surprised but his appearance and demeanor and by no means do I intend to critique the department he so poorly represents.


----------



## kwflatbed

It may be this.

Massachusetts Crime Prevention Officers Association


----------



## Guest

It could be these guys:

District Crime Prevention (District Crime Prevention, Inc) - Shrewsbury, Massachusetts (MA) | Company Profile've seen some people that work for them that looked, well... like they really WANTED to get on the job, but it's probably not in the cards for them.


----------



## southy88

kwflatbed said:


> It may be this.
> 
> Massachusetts Crime Prevention Officers Association


Thanks. This is the closest I've seen. Still not convinced but it's close.


----------



## CJIS

Does not sound very ligit what ever it is.


----------



## niteowl1970

CJIS said:


> Does not sound very ligit what ever it is.


The fact that Deval Patrick is on the main page of the site should throw up all kinds of red flags. :shades_smile:


----------



## southy88

I was thinking almost like an SSPO/Security job? He clearly wasn't "working" though


----------



## zm88

southy88 said:


> I was thinking almost like an SSPO/Security job? He clearly wasn't "working" though


Maybe an overzealous SPO, there seems to be an alarmingly amount of those. I studied up on rule400 because its my goal, that's what I want. A couple guys at Newtown housing wear trooper design badges instead of the clamshell. Seeing how I use to work for that company I'm not surprised, but I am surprised how there is almost no oversight on the SPO program especially after the Alliance fiasco in roxbury(maybe dorchester). I see companies routinely breaking the guidelines and nothing happening to these guards. The backbay are has quite a few companies operating, could be any rogue employee who wants to be more then they are. To regular Joe or Jane public people like this are the real deal when to any of us a red flag goes up to which we usually challenge, that's dangerous. The security industry should be better regulated because you never know just how much a fantasy some of these guys are really living.


----------



## southy88

yea he had the clamshell badge. Everything else looked like wanna-be BPD. He had to have been security with SSPO/Aux Powers


----------



## EDB78

Is that company still in business? I know the listed owner is now a Trooper...



5-0 said:


> It could be these guys:
> 
> District Crime Prevention (District Crime Prevention, Inc) - Shrewsbury, Massachusetts (MA) | Company Profile've seen some people that work for them that looked, well... like they really WANTED to get on the job, but it's probably not in the cards for them.


----------



## csauce777

zm88 said:


> A couple guys at Newtown housing wear trooper design badges instead of the clamshell.


You know, there are security companies that employ security officers and SPO's as two different positions. There could very well be a "state" style badge for security and the rule 400 clamshell for SPO's.


----------



## mikeyd1313

I worked for this security dept years ago doing part time work as a favor to one of the owners because they couldn't find anybody to work the "armed" sites. If you look at the lapel pins and badge it appears to be the state seal but its not. It has the "scales" instead of the state seal and it says "crime prevention dept" instead of comm of mass. This also applies to the clam shell badge. They like to look like cops and hire some real whackers. Back when I was there, they actually had white unmarked crown vics that would patrol area housing complexes in shrewsbury/worcester. The reason he had an empty baton holder and empty holster is because during his eight hour shift, he goes to different sites and some of them are armed and some are not. The nextel was so officers could communicate from around the state. I only worked there for a short period of time. By the way, the official name is "District Crime Prevention" out of Shrewsbury.


----------



## zm88

csauce777 said:


> You know, there are security companies that employ security officers and SPO's as two different positions. There could very well be a "state" style badge for security and the rule 400 clamshell for SPO's.


They have the red stripe on their pants and say their specials. That was what I thought at first.

---------- Post added at 10:19 ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 ----------



5-0 said:


> It could be these guys:District Crime Prevention (District Crime Prevention, Inc) - Shrewsbury, Massachusetts (MA) | Company Profile've seen some people that work for them that looked, well... like they really WANTED to get on the job, but it's probably not in the cards for them.


That the same outfit that does tatnuck sq strip mall? I believe they're also up at jaques ave.


----------

